

Apple sells record iPhones - kanny96

Apple sold more iPhones in the Sept quarter than all the number of iPhones sold earlier. They sold 6.9M and surpassed the 10M goal. Whoa ! The 3G is rocking.
======
jdg
Source?

~~~
comatose_kid
Apple's Q4 conference call. They sold more phones in the quarter than RIM.
Also, they've got more than 10M phones total in the market now.

<http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/081021/aqtu138.html?.v=47>

